# Post season 2013



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

How did everyones season end up? I thought this year was better than last, had several double digit days after opener. First year of shooting limits of mallards in cornfields by myself. Shot my first speck too in MN. Never seen one over here ever before.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Season has been awesome, still rolling as a matter of fact. Dec. 28th is the last day to kill fowl. Get out and pound em. The snow is making the honkers give themselves up easier! :bop: :bop:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

We had our best Diver season ever and are really starting to figure out the Goldeneyes and Bufflehead! Looking forward to adding a new pup to the mix next season! Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## birddogin (Sep 27, 2013)

sesson was good not the best not the worst, killed a few ducks that i normaly didnt see, had a new pup out this year and he was just rockin it for 8-9 month old i was impressed at how well he took to it. would like to get some late sesson goose hunting in here but just havent seen any flying around here lateley. cant wait to get out and hit it agian next year.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

It was a ok year, had some good hunts  , the last hunt we did we had 5 guys got are limit of 30 ducks in 1 1/2 hours
:sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

SDMAN said:


> It was a ok year, had some good hunts  , the last hunt we did we had 5 guys got are limit of 30 mallards, in 1 1/2 hours
> :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


In SD?


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

the professor said:


> SDMAN said:
> 
> 
> > It was a ok year, had some good hunts  , the last hunt we did we had 5 guys got are limit of 30 mallards, in 1 1/2 hours
> ...


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

30 mallards for 5 guys in SD. 
Most would stop at 25.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

WOW that's bad sorry guys was not thinking, I said that because it's simpler, but I just had a brain glich, :lame: 
We shot 24 mallards, wigeons and pintails.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

8)


----------

